# Ari The Sperminator Strikes Again: New Mom 18 And Homeless



## Menina Preta (Jun 16, 2019)

https://nypost.com/2019/06/15/the-s...lenews&utm_medium=inline&utm_source=applenews

*The Sperminator’s 50th baby mama is a homeless 18-year-old from Harlem *
By Doree Lewak

June 15, 2019 | 4:11pm | Updated 





Kaienja Garrick and 'Sperminator' Ari NagelStefano Giovannini; Brian Zak

The Sperminator strikes again — this time donating his seed to an 18-year-old who lives in an East Harlem shelter. Her daughter, due July 12, will make it number 50 for the serial sperm donor.

Ari Nagel, the 43-year-old CUNY math professor who donates his sperm to women across the globe for free, has racked up serious spawn this past year: 15 babies since last Father’s Day, bringing the grand total to 48. One woman is due to give birth in early July, followed by Kaienja Garrick, who lives in the East River Family Center, a family shelter with a shared bathroom and kitchen.

“I think it’s a nice shelter. It’s probably nicer than my apartment,” Nagel told The Post, adding that he didn’t know how old Garrick was when she reached out to him last August. “I never asked her age — I try to help whoever asks,” he said. “I think Kai is more mature than I was at her age after everything she has been through.”


Garrick has been on her own for about two years after leaving her mother’s Jamaica, Queens, home because “we fought a lot.” Without other family nearby (her father lives in Georgia), Garrick, who is unemployed, entered the shelter system.

Last August, a month after her 18th birthday, she decided to try to get pregnant.

“I knew if I could raise my little sister, I can raise my own baby,” she said of her 7-year-old sibling. “I’ve been taking care of her since she was born.”

Kaienja and her girlfriend of three years, Dee Slobert, ruled out going to a clinic, chalking it up to hassle and expense. (Slobert, 21, lives in a different Manhattan shelter with her mother and brother.)

That’s when Garrick did an online search for “free sperm donation” and found Nagel.

Kaienja Garrick with girlfriend Dee SlobertStefano Giovannini
Last month, several members of Nagel’s “mom squad” — women who have given birth thanks to him — showed up at Garrick’s baby shower with diapers, clothes and cash.

“They were great and I’m so grateful,” said Garrick, adding that Nagel, who also attended, brought a Google Home electronic device for reading to the baby.

Advertisement

(Garrick didn’t get to meet all the women, however: She was hours late to the party, as she was getting her hair done, and some of the guests left before she arrived. Nagel cracked to Garrick’s father: “She’s only 18, you have to give her a break.”)

Garrick admitted it’s a bit much to process the multitudes of half-siblings her child will have.

“[Nagel] has so many kids, you don’t know who the siblings could be,” she said.

When her daughter eventually starts dating, she plans to inquire about the person’s family background — to make sure they’re not a relative.

She and Slobert have a name picked out for their daughter: Kaidee, a hybrid of their names.

Garrick hopes to soon score an apartment voucher through her caseworker for her, Kaidee and Slobert, who has plans to finish high school and one day work in engineering. (Slobert is currently unemployed and not enrolled in any school programs.)

Advertisement

Garrick said she will receive her own high-school diploma later this month through the Department of Education’s Pathways to Graduation program.

Nagel is confident Garrick will be a good mom. “My 18 was different than hers — people mature at different ages, but better too young than too old,” he said, noting that infertility increases with age.

And Garrick brushes off skeptics, including her own mother, who don’t approve of her having a baby. “It’s not their decision — it’s mine,” she said.

She added that, unlike the five moms who have sued Nagel, Garrick has no plans to ask him for child support.

“I think it’s sad — it’s not like he charges us [for his sperm],” she said. “If it wasn’t for him, I wouldn’t be blessed to have a child. It’s hard to find people like that. Nothing’s free in this world.”

Meanwhile, the Sperminator continues spreading the love. Last week, he made sperm donations in Latvia and Thailand — where, according to Nagel, a 39-year-old Buddhist virgin paid for him to visit.

Taking stock of his offspring, he said: “It would be crazy if I was raising them on my own, but there are over 50 amazing, loving moms that are doing a great job raising the children.

“Although I struggle financially, I feel rich with joy and love and am so blessed to be a part of so many wonderful families.”


----------



## danysedai (Jun 16, 2019)

I'm a Facbook group for donor parents and donor conceived offspring, and many are against (anonymous) sperm and egg donation, in the sense of the donor parent not being present in their lives. Many struggle with depression.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Jun 16, 2019)

^^^Are open donors in the child's life?


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jun 16, 2019)

The nastiness continues and escalates.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jun 16, 2019)

danysedai said:


> I'm a Facbook group for donor parents and donor conceived offspring, and many are against (anonymous) sperm and egg donation, in the sense of the donor parent not being present in their lives. Many struggle with depression.


Who struggles with depression? The offspring?


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## lavaflow99 (Jun 16, 2019)

So many L's in that post I really don't know where to begin.

#mindblown


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jun 16, 2019)

Everybody in this story need they behind beat.


----------



## Laela (Jun 16, 2019)

That man is a predator, preying on weak or socially compromised women..he needs to be castrated.  That's  not how fruitful and multiply works..Real men take care of their children, physically and financially


----------



## Theresamonet (Jun 16, 2019)

He should be arrested for this. They need to find a loop hole or something. Check to see if any of the mothers of the 50 children are getting any type of public assistance, and make him pay the state back, if he can’t, lock him up.


----------



## Menina Preta (Jun 16, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> He should be arrested for this. They need to find a loop hole or something. Check to see if any of the mothers of the 50 children are getting any type of public assistance, and make him pay the state back, if he can’t, lock him up.



I feel you. This is insane. And the article was so shady describing this woman’s life - lateness to her shower, finally getting an apt voucher now that she’s pregnant. Haha.


----------



## Dposh167 (Jun 16, 2019)

why in the world would you want to get pregnant so young and you and you're spouse are living in a shelter.


----------



## lesedi (Jun 16, 2019)

I don’t understand being single, homeless and unemployed and actively trying to get pregnant. I think a lot of this is about getting some good haired babies


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jun 16, 2019)

There is something obviously mentally off about that girl.  I think the early pregnancies  started off as him thinking he was doing a mitzvah but now it’s all ego. Talking about how mature a girl living in a shelter is when he deals with college students.  Dude really ought to be ashamed of himself.


----------



## Farida (Jun 16, 2019)

This man is mentally ill and also a predator. On some sick, twisted level he gets off on all of this. He probably has a room full of “trophies” in his house somewhere.

And this man is entrusted to teach young, college kids. Just sick.


----------



## Farida (Jun 16, 2019)

In California if you don’t pay child support the state can open a case on you, charge you the cost plus interest the state charges to raise your children. At a certain point of indebtedness the state can then suspend your driver’s license and any professional licenses you may have. Garnish, your wages, tax refunds, etc.

I wonder how much c/s he owes and/or pays. Other than business professors most professors do not make much.


----------



## guudhair (Jun 16, 2019)

Menina Preta said:


> Nagel cracked to *Garrick’s father*: “She’s only 18, you have to give her a break.”)



The 21 and 18 year old’s fathers are trash just like the dude their daughters found...what a coincidence.


----------



## intellectualuva (Jun 16, 2019)

I thought that if youre getting public assistance you have to have the child's father on child support. It's not like she can lie and say she doesn't know who the father is when she is outchea doing a full spread about this epic stupidity.

Yes I am saying stupid. This is dumb.....amongst other things. smh.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Jun 16, 2019)

'Taking care' of your sibling is not the same thing as raising your own child.


----------



## intellectualuva (Jun 16, 2019)

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> 'Taking care' of your sibling is not the same thing as raising your own child.



This.

And if the child is 7, she technically isn't done being raised so I can only assume she "helped" for a few of those years and is now thinking that experience is enough to be a mom full time. Lol. 

I don't know why I am so mad at this story. I'm sure young women in shelters or unstable living situation get pregnant every day but I'm super annoyed for some reason. It's likely the connection to this predator and this shady NY Post article.....Let me go enjoy my rebel icecream.


----------



## RocStar (Jun 17, 2019)

Menina Preta said:


> “They were great and I’m so grateful,” said Garrick, adding that Nagel, who also attended, *brought a Google Home* electronic device for reading to the baby.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jun 17, 2019)

Menina Preta said:


> I feel you. This is insane. And the article was so shady describing this woman’s life - lateness to her shower, finally getting an apt voucher now that she’s pregnant. Haha.




I saw that! 

unemployed and not enrolled in any school programs


----------



## SoniT (Jun 17, 2019)

This is sad, bringing a child into the world while you're 18 and living in a shelter. That's selfish and immature. Babies are not toys. They're human beings.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jun 17, 2019)

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> 'Taking care' of your sibling is not the same thing as raising your own child.


I come from a lower echelon adjacent background and  grew up with a lot of girls who thought because they babysat multiple siblings while their mothers worked/disappeared/partied that was the same as raising children.   Making sure the other kids ate, got a clean diaper and didn't die was considered "raising kids" by tween and teen standards.  That's why so many girls were un-phased by becoming mothers so young, they thought they already had it down.  But most of them are like this girl sitting up here homeless or within 6 degrees of being homeless and don't realize that they can't take care of themselves.  Don't forget, she's got a puddin headed girlfriend who is homeless as well with no way of making money that co-signed this nonsense.

 What really irritates me is that something tells me that this conception happened the old fashioned way instead of a Target bathroom special and for that this dude deserves no mercy as I really believe this girl is mentally impaired.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 18, 2019)

I felt like I was reading one of those ghetto novels.

Who wrote this ?  just...wow....


----------



## danysedai (Jun 18, 2019)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Who struggles with depression? The offspring?


Yes. the group can be brutal for the people who want to do ivf using egg donors or sperm donors. Most of the adult donor  conceived people were told in their adulthood, or AFTER their parents died, so they are now struggling with identity, being lied to, whether they are supposed to even exist, wanting to reconnect with their donor parents or siblings. Nowadays, with DNA testing so easily available, it's easy to find out. There is one women in the group who found 5 siblings so far from the same sperm donor, they look almost identical. Some go on to have relationships with their siblings and donor parents but many don't. Most male donors do not want a relationship with their offspring. There's also a lot of debate as to terms used, "father","mother","bio mother", "donor mother" etc.  Most of the adult donor offspring oppose vehemently anonymous sperm or egg donation.  They do not oppose known donor (which is my case) and maintain that telling the child early in life and having it be part of their story is better in the end. And to be open to the child wanting to reconnect or be part of the donor parent's life and their families.


----------



## danysedai (Jun 18, 2019)

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> ^^^Are open donors in the child's life?


yes, those who do known donors make sure that the donor is part of the child's life.


----------



## brg240 (Jun 20, 2019)

Man I wish her the best. Hope her life turns around 

Everything about this story is awful and disturbing. It makes me sad


----------



## [email protected]@ (Jun 21, 2019)

This story is disturbing.


----------



## mizztasha49 (Jun 21, 2019)

You ever start reading something and then have to stop and wonder what the heck you were just reading? Yeah.....


----------



## IslandMummy (Jun 22, 2019)

He needs to be locked up


----------



## Choclatcotton (Jun 26, 2019)

just because you can doesn't mean you should.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (May 16, 2020)

*Not even a pandemic can stop the Sperminator from spreading his seed*
*






Not even a global pandemic can stop the Sperminator.

Ari Nagel, the 44-year-old serial sperm donor who shot to fame in The Post four years ago, is still doing what he does best: getting women pregnant and growing his “family.”

Since the coronavirus gripped the US in March, he has welcomed five more kids into the world — bringing the total to 64. He met with four women in his home borough of Brooklyn and shared his seed with them. He’s also traveling the country to help out busy baby mamas.

Once a week he’s on “daddy day care” duty in North Brunswick, NJ, caring for 5-year-old Aria and 5-month-old Aliyah while their mom, Ashley, works. And he traveled to Virginia for quality time with 10-year-old Jacob. “I taught him to ride a bike!” Nagel said.

As for new spawn, there’s Aiden, born on Staten Island March 13; a baby girl born in Ohio on March 27; a boy born in Brooklyn’s Maimonides Medical Center on April 14; a boy born April 30 in southeast Asia; Lucia, born Wednesday in Buffalo; and a girl born in Ghana this week.

Nagel so far has met only one of them, Brooklyn baby Matthew Charles, whose MTA-employee mother gave him Nagel’s last name.



Here’s the whole article:

https://nypost.com/2020/05/16/not-even-a-pandemic-can-stop-the-sperminator-from-spreading-his-seed/


*


----------



## UmSumayyah (May 18, 2020)

I figured this thread was bumped because he got Covid

These poor kids

These women are mental

I haven't watched trash TV in years but I would at least give a reality show about him and these nutty women a try

That's all I got for now


----------



## Crackers Phinn (May 18, 2020)

_“Now that flights are so cheap, women are coming out of the woodwork,” said Nagel, whose global requests almost always come with a free plane ticket. Last week, he was in Dallas to provide sperm for *Jua’Naisha Henry*, a 29-year-old who works in security._



>



_“He’s an awesome guy,” said Henry. “He still wants to help, even during a pandemic.” _*She decided to try conceiving naturally with the Sperminator, social-distancing guidelines be damned. *_Nagel, meanwhile, enjoyed some liberation in Dallas, which relaxed its stay-at-home orders last week.  Still, *when he posted a maskless selfie from the plane, “All the baby mamas were yelling at me,”* he said._


I do not understand having unprotected sex with a man who is obviously having unprotected sex with women all over the world but add to that during a pandemic where scientists have found that the virus can be found in the semen of the infected.  

I already knew there was something wrong with him and every woman who signs up for this crazy but every update gives me a whole new level of crazy.


----------



## [email protected]@ (May 18, 2020)

Is this guy still a professor?


----------



## Ganjababy (May 19, 2020)

I wonder if his wife left him yet. The girl must’ve experienced some kind of trauma. She sounds a bit off. 

But these weird stories are too frequent these days in this younger generation. Someone was complaining to me about their family member who is 21 with her 3rd kid on the way. She suddenly decides that she is a lesbian. Moved in with her lesbian lover and is now pregnant for her lesbian lovers brother. Her mom and dad were both addicts, so her normal is not normal...


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (May 19, 2020)

I will never stop shaking my head at this. And the fact that there are so many black women involved.


----------



## Theresamonet (May 19, 2020)

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> I will never stop shaking my head at this. And the fact that there are so many black women involved.



Only black women, right? This is a disgrace.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (May 19, 2020)

Theresamonet said:


> Only black women, right? This is a disgrace.



I feel like in one of the original threads there were a couple non-black. But the vast majority were black women SMDH


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (May 19, 2020)

There’s some kind of web series? I’m too tired to look at everything tonight but here’s the link 

https://nypost.com/2019/12/05/ari-nagel-spawns-52-kids-and-new-sperminator-web-series/


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (May 20, 2020)

Please watch episode 4 where he goes to see the family lawyer about the child support he’s been sued for!


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (May 20, 2020)

This dude makes 45k a year and pays half of it in child support....


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (May 20, 2020)

Episode 5: he’s at a birthday party for one of the kids and is also taking a break to go in the bathroom and split a sperm sample for 2 potential moms. At the Chuck E. Cheese or whatever.


----------



## Everything Zen (May 20, 2020)

Well this should be entertaining during the pandemic. Thanks!


----------



## lavaflow99 (May 20, 2020)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> There’s some kind of web series? I’m too tired to look at everything tonight but here’s the link
> 
> https://nypost.com/2019/12/05/ari-nagel-spawns-52-kids-and-new-sperminator-web-series/



A web series?


----------



## danniegirl (May 21, 2020)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



He look like a low key porn star and I wonder how much he charges for sperm


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (May 21, 2020)

danniegirl said:


> He look like a low key porn star and I wonder how much he charges for sperm


It’s free. I think you just have to pay for him to travel


----------



## Ganjababy (May 22, 2020)

I hope all the mothers stay in contact so their kids know each other. Otherwise some of them may end up with each other.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (May 22, 2020)

Ganjababy said:


> I hope all the mothers stay in contact so their kids know each other. Otherwise some of them may end up with each other.


Don’t worry. They all seem to be one big happy family. Except for the ones suing for child support lol


----------



## Kalani (May 28, 2020)

I can’t believe this man is still going strong and women are still signing up for this madness!!


----------



## toinette (May 30, 2020)

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> I will never stop shaking my head at this. And the fact that there are so many black women involved.


Gotta have that mixed baby at any cost


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl (Jun 4, 2020)

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> I will never stop shaking my head at this. And the fact that there are so many black women involved.



Mixed/biracial child fetish.


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl (Jun 4, 2020)

I thought he was beating one off in a menstrual cup and giving it to the women?

Is he now actually having intercourse with them?

He's a megalomaniac, reproductive abuser, and has God complex all wrapped into one.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Oct 21, 2021)

Have Sperm, Will Travel​Amidst a historic shortage at sperm banks nationwide, a new means of donation is on the rise: Facebook groups. Elaine Byrd got involved in the community first as a moderator, then as a recipient. That’s how she met Ari Nagel, aka the Sperminator, a superdonor with nearly a hundred biological children and counting. But could he possibly live up to his own hype?

By Rachel Monroe
Oct 20, 2021


Oct 20, 2021





Ari Nagel has biologically fathered nearly one hundred children around the world. He offers his services free of charge.
ANDREW HETHERINGTON

Elaine Byrd wanted a second child. The longing began after a hectic period in 2015, when she’d cared for three children under the age of two: her daughter, Ember, and a relative’s infant twins. Fortunately, Elaine, a kindergarten teacher in the suburbs of Memphis, liked babies. Years earlier, she'd fostered several children. At least with infants, there were no midnight calls from the police, no fights in the street. Instead, there were court dates, doctor appointments, paperwork. Elaine needed more help than Ember's father was willing to give, and after they'd had the twins for a couple months, she left him. Caring for the children was easier on her own, which didn't mean it was easy. One day she drove by a church whose lawn was studded with crosses representing the souls of aborted fetuses. She called the pastor. "In my house there are a couple of babies that could've been aborted," she told him. "Now they're here, and I have to go to work." The next morning at 6:30 sharp, a lady from the church showed up to watch them, and she came back every day after that. 
ADVERTISEMENT - CONTINUE READING BELOW

After the twins were returned to their mother's care, Elaine was eager to get pregnant again. By now she knew she didn't need a man to raise a child, but she did need one to help her start the process. She spent a year and a half trying to meet someone the old-fashioned way but didn't have much luck. She asked Ember's father if he'd drop off some sperm at a nearby fertility clinic, but he asked too many questions about custody and child support. There were sperm banks, of course, but to Elaine they seemed so impersonal, not to mention expensive. As her fortieth birthday approached, she worried that her time was running out. Then she remembered this cute girl she knew from the beauty-pageant scene, where Ember had become a top national competitor. Elaine was friendly enough with the girl's mothers, so one day she asked, "How did your baby get here?" She glanced from one woman to the other. "Because I think you had to have some kind of help."

"And she just took me under her wing and told me everything," Elaine said. "All the real, raw details."

Like mattresses and houseplants, sperm donation has been disrupted by the Internet. The market demanded it: Supply at sperm banks is at a historic low, in part because average sperm counts have steadily declined for more than four decades—probably due to environmental factors—and now many men no longer meet the banks' strict standards. And nonwhite donors have always been underrepresented. 

As an alternative, many people are turning to social media for direct-to-consumer sperm via Facebook groups like USA Sperm Donation, Real Sperm Donors, and Miracle Baby. Their members include potential donors as well as people who want to get pregnant but don't have ready access to viable sperm: infertile couples, queer couples, trans men, single mothers by choice. In the groups, they seek donations from people like Kristian (six-foot-one, slender, hazel eyes, excellent sperm count, recent STD tests) and Alex (six-foot-three, perfect SAT scores, athletic). Compared with sperm banks, which keep donors anonymous, the men on Facebook are much more open: A donor might show a potential recipient pictures of other children he's conceived, chat with her via DM to see if they vibe, and invite her to join a private Facebook group for the parents of the children he's fathered. And unlike sperm banks, where a single specimen can run upward of $1,000, the Facebook donors generally provide their sperm for free, other than reimbursement for travel and other expenses.
ADVERTISEMENT - CONTINUE READING BELOW





In the Sperm Donation USA group, Elaine Byrd learned things about sperm that amazed her.
ANDREW HETHERINGTON
The idea of a known donor appealed to Elaine. Ember knew her father, even though she didn't live with him; Elaine wanted her future children to have that opportunity, too. Ideally, she decided, she wanted a donor who would remain in friendly, loose contact with his offspring. By 2018, Elaine was spending hours each day in the Facebook groups, considering potential donors. She learned the subculture's argot and saw hints of the complications that the pageant mom had warned her about. AI meant artificial insemination, typically performed using a soft cup, a vessel that looked like a diaphragm, into which the donor ejaculated. NI stood for natural insemination—i.e., sex, which some donors insisted was the more effective method, since some sperm die when exposed to air. Other donors shipped sperm, but that got expensive: dry ice, overnight delivery. One guy in Atlanta was known as the Uber Donor: He'd jerk off into a cup and send the sample via car service.


Though the groups had tens of thousands of members between them, the donor pool wasn't as big as it initially seemed. Three quarters of Sperm Donation USA's members were people seeking donors, just like Elaine. She discovered that finding the right candidate among the limited options was tricky. There were donors who struck her as genuine: They talked about how they'd joined the groups after watching their friends or sisters struggle to conceive. But some had murkier motivations. From other women, Elaine heard stories of guys who'd ghosted, or turned creepy, or refused to take an STD test. Some would pretend to be okay with AI but, at the last minute, insist on NI.

And then there was this one white man whose name kept popping up. Ari Nagel, forty-six, was tall, with blue eyes, a wide smile, and soft, graying curls. Over the past decade, he'd had more than fifty donor children and was something of a celebrity in the world of sperm donation. He didn't offer his services in the groups because he didn't have to; women sought him out. Dozens of mothers vouched for him online. Elaine, who is Black, appreciated that he was a math teacher and didn't mind that he was white—so was Ember's dad. She looked Ari up on Instagram, where his handle was CuteProfessor, and on Facebook, where it was NicePerson. Almost all the photos featured his donor children—so many beaming, beautiful babies.

In December 2018, Elaine messaged Ari on Facebook. When he didn't reply, she reached out again. "Hey, I've been trying to get up with you for a minute," she wrote. She told him that she had some questions for him.

"Sure," he replied. "U can ask anything."

Rest of article: https://www.esquire.com/news-politics/a37982793/sperm-donor-shortage-facebook-groups/


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Oct 21, 2021)

> Before Covid, Devin and Shawn regularly socialized with other parents who'd used Ari's sperm. They referred to one another's children as their nieces and nephews. The women called themselves Ari's baby mamas, and around sixty of them were members of a private Facebook group where they planned playdates and got into fights and talked about what it was like when a teacher asked their kid to draw a picture of his family and he needed extra sheets of paper to fit everyone in. Some of the families had joint birthday parties and went on group vacations; women banded together to throw a new mother a baby shower. "We will always support each other, because so many people in the outside world are against us," Devin told me. "Nobody else knows what it's like to be an Ari baby mama."


If I could just be a fly on the wall in that group lol.


----------



## kimpaur (Oct 21, 2021)

ANOTHER Black woman  ?


----------



## awhyley (Oct 22, 2021)

"Direct to consumer sperm"?!  This supply chain nonsense is getting out of hand.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Oct 22, 2021)

I'm not surprised. But Ghengis Khan has over 1M descendants. This is going to be similar. 2nd and 3rd cousins in that area gonna be co-mingling and not even know it.

Ari's children and grandchildren will really need to keep in touch or they are going to be the DNA-joke's of society in the next 20 years. I say this because right now I'm in a DNA detective's FB group and its absolutely horrid. Its horrid right now for donor-conceived people who are meeting their 1/2 siblings through commercial sites like ancestry....some of them are realizing their sperm donor made other donation kids, but sadly, they went on and eventually got married and had kids within the marriage. Many times their donor has passed away or is like really old and the kids and grandkids do all the communicating These 1/2 siblings are ripping them a new one and telling the donor-conceived children to GTHOOH. Very suspicious the donor child wants money or access to their family for dubious purposes. The donor-conceived children are 30-40+ years old, simply trying to learn their heritage or blood line (am I Jewish? German? etc.) and its a mess. That's not including the 50-60 yo people learning they were not their dad's child but mama's indiscretion and daddy is really some Italian she met on a holiday or biracial man who used to tend to their garden/yard in the 60's or 70's. Of course the sneaky link's real family is like WhoTF are you?

I just don't see the benefit of this AT ALL. Other than for the mother. It just really takes something out of procreating. But oh well.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Oct 22, 2021)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> I'm not surprised. But Ghengis Khan has over 1M descendants. This is going to be similar. 2nd and 3rd cousins in that area gonna be co-mingling and not even know it.
> 
> Ari's children and grandchildren will really need to keep in touch or they are going to be the DNA-joke's of society in the next 20 years. I say this because right now I'm in a DNA detective's FB group and its absolutely horrid. Its horrid right now for donor-conceived people who are meeting their 1/2 siblings through commercial sites like ancestry....some of them are realizing their sperm donor made other donation kids, but sadly, they went on and eventually got married and had kids within the marriage. Many times their donor has passed away or is like really old and the kids and grandkids do all the communicating These 1/2 siblings are ripping them a new one and telling the donor-conceived children to GTHOOH. Very suspicious the donor child wants money or access to their family for dubious purposes. The donor-conceived children are 30-40+ years old, simply trying to learn their heritage or blood line (am I Jewish? German? etc.) and its a mess. That's not including the 50-60 yo people learning they were not their dad's child but mama's indiscretion and daddy is really some Italian she met on a holiday or biracial man who used to tend to their garden/yard in the 60's or 70's. Of course the sneaky link's real family is like WhoTF are you?
> 
> I just don't see the benefit of this AT ALL. Other than for the mother. It just really takes something out of procreating. But oh well.


Name of the FB group please.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Oct 22, 2021)

Funny enough, this latest story doesn’t sound crazy.  I have serious reservations about so many kids with the same father but reading about the selection of trash dudes making up the donor market is eye opening.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Oct 22, 2021)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Name of the FB group please.


DNA Detectives.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Oct 22, 2021)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Funny enough, this latest story doesn’t sound crazy.  I have serious reservations about so many kids with the same father but reading about the selection of trash dudes making up the donor market is eye opening.


I agree he isn't the worst. Definitely not the best.


----------



## nysister (Oct 22, 2021)

Some people enjoy having a hard life.


----------

